# Birthday Party Haul



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

So, I went to a friends Birthday Party last night. He told me his parents sold their house and cleaned out all of the contents. He handed me this box and said , "here ya go, bring these to your house and see what you can do with them" I know he isn't going to ask for them back. He isn't into them and knows I will take care of them.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

There is nothing mint in there. My favorite is the Faller Mercedes, which unfortunately has a bad armature, and the Green Slimline, which after a bit of work runs quite well. Most of the stuff is just bodies, but there are a bunch of loose chassis and parts in the box. I like the Super modifieds but they are missing parts, and the Sand Van is cool too. Needs some cleaning.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats DYNO.
Happy Birthday, even if it wasn't yours.
quite a haul
I'll take that Mercedes off your hands and get it a nice running chassis. LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. Good friend.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice surprise, enjoy!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FREE is Good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- that pair of Tyco(Curvehugger) Model A Roadster Bodies are a good pair. And lots of nice Specialty and Slimlines bodies too..... quite the haul- for FREE !


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great Haul Dyno!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NICE! Digging in particular the Super Mods, the snowmobiles, and that lime green Dune Buggy. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

The lime green one cleaned up really well. Just a few scratches on the roof from it flipping over. One Super mod is really nice. It's complete except for the roof. The green slimline cleaned up really well and runs well too.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey Dyno,
Send me an e-mail with a picture of the "bad arm" and I'll send you a replacement if I have it. I have a nice little collection of Faller parts.

Sincerely,
Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Rawafx said:


> Hey Dyno,
> Send me an e-mail with a picture of the "bad arm" and I'll send you a replacement if I have it. I have a nice little collection of Faller parts.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...


Awesome. I pulled the motor out and put power straight to the brush tubes to eliminate the other variables. When that didn't work I took the whole can apart and checked the arm. Zero continuity or resistance. I will try to email you a picture tomorrow. Thank you !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That looks like a nice set of cars. Congrats on your Haul.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

It is great to have a friend like that. Enjoy.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice Score:thumbsup:


----------

